# Useless billy said he challenging Rufus to a bean shootin competition #292



## bigelow (Mar 24, 2015)

Y'all sleeping?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

Good un bigs, took long enough.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 24, 2015)

Thought someone would have got it goin first. Oh well. It's done


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

Good job big! I wuz!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

+ chopped is on!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

The hawt judge ain't on though.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

Luckyly there is a hawt contestant.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

Here come the Judge.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 24, 2015)

I missed chopped


----------



## bigelow (Mar 24, 2015)

Useless ain't a feeling it's a lifestyle


----------



## bigelow (Mar 24, 2015)

Dang that would have made a good title


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

You ain't missed nothing big.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 24, 2015)

Skipped work and caught a mess o crappies on toona today.......


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

I like that free range chicken on TV.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

Aww man the hawt chick got chopped!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 24, 2015)

Mrs JB is awful nice lettin' me use the kitchen sink for fish cleanin'


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

If this weather ever stabilizes I am gonna get me a mess of speckled perch.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

JB got it done today! That's how you be useless!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks nut.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 24, 2015)

The whites still aren't running the creek where I usually catch em.  Seems they are running everywhere else, though.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

Must be early late cause all I'm getting is the white screen on bean shootn.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

Some people claim to not like whites. Maybe they don't know how to clean them or they have never had any like the ones that come up the river here. When frying them with crappie I think it is hard to tell the difference.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

Taking a minute to let my fingers unwrinkle some.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

You were born to be useless, hfh. You just have to let it come out.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

Bout to get dish pan hands.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

Fingernails are clean. Thanks to a fingernail clipper I found last night.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

Never was any good with a bean shooter. Always slapping the back of my hand.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> You were born to be useless, hfh. You just have to let it come out.



Thanks for the words of inspiration nutnut. You da man!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Fingernails are clean. Thanks to a fingernail clipper I found last night.



Hey I lost mine.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

Had a 30 lb bow. String would run down my arm.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

I need to trim my toenails and it is hard to do with my pocket knife.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

Could charm a squirrel down to within 15 feet. Dang thing still had time to get behind the tree before the arrow got there. But I did hit right where he was.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Could charm a squirrel down to within 15 feet. Dang thing still had time to get behind the tree before the arrow got there. But I did hit right where he was.



Missed squirrel goes good in dove shadow stew.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I need to trim my toenails and it is hard to do with my pocket knife.



I found some ear rings on the bedside table but I don't know what to make of this fingernail clipper.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Missed squirrel goes good in dove shadow stew.


 like a mayonnaise sandwich, something's missing.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> like a mayonnaise sandwich, something's missing.



You can always throw a few deer tracks in to thicken it up.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

I gotta go to utube a minute. I got "It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas " playing in my head and I really got to replace it.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You can always throw a few deer tracks in to thicken it up.


 not the diet of champions.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

Well I gonna roam around a little bit and then hit the hay.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

Bed time for me! Gotta watch Big Bird in the AM!


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

We ain't even got a good vegan stew going on yet.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

Goodnight Ralph.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 24, 2015)

Bed for me got another killer day tomorrow


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

Turn the lights out when you leave Scrapy.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

Light bill was high last month.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 24, 2015)

I took another selfie for Mig yesterday, she is a hoss! I am too useless to post it tonight


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Turn the lights out when you leave Scrapy.


 I can do that. I been leaving the backdoor light on so the foxes and deers can see how to eat. Always sumpm, lectric price always goes up. never down.

I getn 50# shelled corn for $5. Sounds like a deal but ought to be around $2.75. Fox sits there and works on it for hours. Deers move in and eat it all up.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

The garden is just outside of the yard light. About 75 feet . Been too wet and I ain't disked yet. But I done loaded a couple shells with #8 and rock salt for when I do.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

Late do flop.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

Long time from white screen but I got mo dishes to wash.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

I got enough casserole dishes to feed a big church or ours ten times.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

I been wonderin what I could do with them.  I ain't never made a cassa role. I could start some seeds in them and watch the roots grow. Be about as exciting as talking to myself here on Billy.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

I could put in some blueworms and watch them tunnel if I don't put in too much durt.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

I could make a trigger and trap sparrows.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

I could overturn one on top of the other and trap greenhouse gasses and maybe get a stipend to spend from Algore.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

I could retry poached fish. Big FAIL first try.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

Anybody wanna buy a cheap flop?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

Anybody?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

I could have a leech aquarium if I could find some stagnant water and some leaches. It's all fresh right now as much rain as we had.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

This old house has got what they call a grease trap. I been washin so much stuff I got a clear puddle in the backyard. Surprised coots ain't in it  what with the corn and all.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

Dis little baby loves shortnin, shortnin,  Dis little baby loves shortnin  bread.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Some people claim to not like whites. Maybe they don't know how to clean them or they have never had any like the ones that come up the river here. When frying them with crappie I think it is hard to tell the difference.





Maybe they're racist ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maybe they're racist ??



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2015)

tomohowas


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

Lets leave race  out of this.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

Moaning folks. Thanks for the kind txt and pm's I feel much better this morning


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

Morning! Mig you were sick?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

I got to get my limit quick, this getting up earlybis for the birds!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2015)

Wooooo.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Morning! Mig you were sick?



Yes and you were the only one out of the bunch that didn't check on me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Morning! Mig you were sick?





Deathly . .


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 25, 2015)

Mornin.......I'm gonna try real hard and be useless today.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 25, 2015)

Scrappy likes to watch worms tunnel.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 25, 2015)

Flipp^^^^


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm sitting in a parking lot in buckhead. I got a meeting at 8am. Somebody call and wake me up at 7:55


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 25, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'm sitting in a parking lot in buckhead. I got a meeting at 8am. Somebody call and wake me up at 7:55



We'll page you


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

Matt been up fo a while


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 25, 2015)

Mrnin guth


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

Scrapy on a roll last night


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

You got 10 more mins Matt


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

Mornin folks......I absolutely hate Wednesdays.  Back to back meetings almost all day every week.  Im not a fan of meetings.


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

first post in herra.......

morning


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nutnut.. They have found a cure for the virus I gave you.. Go to settings.. Safari.. And turn java script oft.. I haven't had one flare up since


----------



## karen936 (Mar 25, 2015)

morning all out for some bagel, bbl


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Nutnut.. They have found a cure for the virus I gave you.. Go to settings.. Safari.. And turn java script oft.. I haven't had one flare up since



What does the Java script actually do? Will it affect anything up


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

hey


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 25, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> What does the Java script actually do? Will it affect anything up



Not to my knowledge but that's limited in the tech dept..


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 25, 2015)

Chiropractic hey yo


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh yea... LFTT


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Homo3 is hera


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Not in my stall


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

what up


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Y'all are dirty minded


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

taptaptap


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Stall flap?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> taptaptap



No thank you.. Sweet offer though


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

tap flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

pew pew pew


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

Got time for a break Lftt


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

oops1...why you keep sticking yo foot under my stall?.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

or is that you bige?


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 25, 2015)

Is there a limit on turkey?


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

none that I'm aware of.......


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

depends on how many you see


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

no limit on hens...only 3 gobblers though


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

called in 6 jakes Saturday afternoon........that was fun


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

had 1 about 10 ft from me......


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

rydert said:


> oops1...why you keep sticking yo foot under my stall?.....



It's a nervous tick.. Wink wink


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

I could see the nubs where his spurs are going to be......


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

that's cool; Dirt


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

oops1 said:


> It's a nervous tick.. Wink wink



not interested.....but nice feet though....


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

you know what they say about sharing


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

that one was clucking....I could just about smell his breath


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> you know what they say about sharing



what?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

rydert said:


> what?



i don't think it's that


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

Dirt a skilled jake hunter


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

jake flops


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought it was odd that 6 guys would have the same name.....


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

very odd


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2015)

What I miss?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't know any one named Jake.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2015)

Feed Jake.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2015)

He's been a good dog.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2015)

My best friend right through it all.


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

fish for supper......


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

Morning yall. Time for roll call.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ida shot that turkey, dert.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Ida shot that turkey, dert.



which one


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

all 6 of them or just 4


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

I wonder if most folks are as forgivin' of Billy sayin' "I thought it was a jake" as they are when he says "I thought it was a doe."


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> all 6 of them or just 4



All 6.  Ill buy an extra set of tags to make up the difference.......maybe just use my boy's tags.


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Ida shot that turkey, dert.



it was very tempting.....but that will be 6 fun times for someone next year....hopefully for me and lil dert...


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

I just as soon roll a jake as look at him.. Especially if he's gobbling


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ryedirt kept a big ole bass and gonna eat it.. Shoulda put it in the bass forum


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I just as soon roll a jake as look at him.. Especially if he's gobbling



X2


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hope mig don't die.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

Wad up!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm here for the roll call Bo$$


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nitram and oops = jake cullers


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nutnut?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Flap it?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

Roll call Flop


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Carp


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

if his nubs ain't pointy enough..he'll never be a good one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2015)

jake?  jake the snake?  I thought yall was done with wrestling


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

shoulda culled him........


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nitram shoots cull berds!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

I will mark you present Martin.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

Hope you feeling better Migs, you gonna need all your strength to fight that non-compete suit I am filling against you.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey BPowell, come on in and join the uselessness.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

hey boss; give my regards to your racin' chickens and goats


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> hey boss; give my regards to your racin' chickens and goats



You mean the chickens you gave me for my January Birfday and the goats you gave me for my March Birfday.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You mean the chickens you gave me for my January Birfday and the goats you gave me for my March Birfday.



You just wait until your April birthday........i got a really big surprise planned for you


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't wait.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

PM what it is HMD03


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

ostrich?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

martin not good at keep secrets


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

no i'll have to go with flamingos


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> You just wait until your April birthday........i got a really big surprise planned for you



I will be in Bora Bora all that month 03.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

crap; didn't mean to write that out loud


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

Is the bo$$ birthday on 4/20?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2015)

What I miss??


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> What I miss??



We are gonna have a birthday party for Bo$$ in Bora Bora


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

it's a surprise; so don't say anything


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

act natural


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

like nothing is going on


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

floptastic


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

flop


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

crap


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

lol-ing at homo3


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

flop misser.......


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

rydert said:


> lol-ing at homo3



X's two


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

Pnut you not letting work get in the way of your hunting are you?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

Well my old buddy Virgil is in Veterans hospital in Nashville. He is having a pretty rough time, so I think I will head down that way and check on him.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hope your friend gets better Bo$$.  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hope your friend gets better Bo$$.  Sorry to hear that.



x's 2.....I don't think we are thankful enough for our veterans.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2015)

rydert said:


> x's 2.....I don't think we are thankful enough for our veterans.....



Some of us still are
.  The masses, not so much


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm herea


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

Or therea. Can figure out where's i am


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm lost


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

I need to be found


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm at the subway


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

Send out the billy search and rescue


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2015)

Give Virgil my regards, KD.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

Only the search. I don't need rescue. Yet


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

subway gives me flatulence............


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

Got to got off my duff and get back to work. If I can figure out where I am


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

rydert said:


> subway gives me flatulence............



I bet the rest of the passengers love that


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

This is my stop. CUL. Or not.


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

they do.......


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

flop


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

now flop


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2015)

That's why you make the big money.^^^


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

that's odd that a form of transportation will give someone flatulence


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

I have a finicky stomach..........


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> That's why you make the big money.^^^



true....


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hope your friend gets better.. Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

rydert said:


> x's 2.....I don't think we are thankful enough for our veterans.....



Virgil is over 80 now, wish I had wrote down all the things  he has told me about his Army life and working in Detroit, before coming back home to Kentucky. He is an Old Black Gentleman and a true friend of mine.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2015)

He sounds like a good man, KD.


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Virgil is over 80 now, wish I had wrote down all the things  he has told me about his Army life and working in Detroit, before coming back home to Kentucky. He is an Old Black Gentleman and a true friend of mine.



a true friend is hard to come by.............


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

Prayers sent for Mr. Virgil.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Why didn't anyone wake me up. My boss just tapped on my window. I slept through my whole meeting.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your friend Virgil Bo$$, hope he gets better.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

LAst meeting of the day is over.....now I just gotta act busy for another hour or so.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

got a meeting at 3:00..........blah


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

rydert said:


> got a meeting at 3:00..........blah



me too; a conference call......are we on the same call?


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

Who schedules conference calls at 3?  Don't folks know that's too close to quittin time to be focused on work?


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

Anybody else in here kill utrkeys besides nut and Kmac?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

i actually scheduled this one   but Dirt did agree to it


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm on a conference call tew


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2015)

Fixin to head into a meeting for about 15 minutes.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

billy trying to talk on mute....lol


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2015)

lftt


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2015)

I need some new magazines.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Bam


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

So close


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2015)

How y'all doin?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2015)

oops?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

good...working


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

How are you doing Mr. T.P.?


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Took the boss to a resturaunt in lenox mall called zen burger. Home of the overpriced $15 burger. He made me pay.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm tired


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

I was reluctantly walking around Lenox mall last night Mattech...


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm not to good at waking up at 5a.m. if its not for hunting.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm glad I went to Lenox mall before Mattech did...in case I needed to use the bathroom.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I was reluctantly walking around Lenox mall last night Mattech...



Our office is right beside the mall. Its in the atl financial building. As long as I've worked there I still feel awkward being there.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm glad I went to Lenox mall before Mattech did...in case I needed to use the bathroom.



Lol, it wasn't me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

mattech said:


> Lol, it wasn't me.



Sure...it wasn't you like Bo$$ doesn't race chickens.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

I finally got my ten year plague, only five months late.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

Congratulations Mattech!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Waz happening


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

Lolin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Think i'm going to take up turkey hunting. Never been.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

gonna go buy me a call


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Can you still hunt for Turkeys


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Sneak up on em


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm serious


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Quit floppin Nitram and give me some tips


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Pnut, let me borrow a call


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

When the turkey gobbles get as close to him as you can without him seeing you


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm going over where we had that dove hunt , seen bunch of turkey tracks over there


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

If he is walking towards you..be still and shoot him when he is in the range you patterned you gun to


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

gobblegobblegobble


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

pewpewpew


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

if he is walking away...try making some hen like sounds from some kind of turkey call until he starts coming to you.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

If he wont come to you run at him as fast as you can and pew him in the face.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> If he is walking towards you..be still and shoot him when he is in the range you patterned you gun to



I've never patterned my gun, good idea. I'll try that this afternoon


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

is it flopping tips you wanted?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Reckon a range finder might come in handy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> is it flopping tips you wanted?



No, i like the run at him and pew him in the face


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

martin = extremely useful


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Put the call in your mouth, put your head down. Start shaking your head really quick and blow. It will sound like a Jake gobble.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

Mud is fluffy; he can't run really fast


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Ask but and strang. I showed both of them that trick. You look like an idiot, but it works.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

he probably call roll faster than he can run


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Also pour out some cracked corn.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

is strang dead?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

I need to go with some one , one time. I'm going to show up at pnuts house bout 6 in the morning. Let him teach me everything he knows in one hunt


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Buy some crickets and pull the back legs off, then spread them around your food plot.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

how many crickets does one need?


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> is strang dead?



Idk, he was alive yesterday, but I haven't checked on him today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Mud is fluffy; he can't run really fast





mattech said:


> Also pour out some cracked corn.



this is great advice


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

flap


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yall givin some good turkey killin advice.  Im an expert now, and don't need no fancy woods learnin'.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

crap


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm so far behind on this thread I don't even know where to start


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Flop^^^^^^


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

wait i know you cant bait turkeys.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Start at the beginning


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Can i snipe em with a 22 mag in the head?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

I better read up on the regs


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll take you mud


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Regs are just recommendations


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Its not that i dont trust y'all, but i dont trust ya'll


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes you can mud.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

I saw sideshow Bob today.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

.22 mag, muzzleloader, .22 short, .17 hmr, or any rimfire, or shotgun with size 4 or smaller shot.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

I lol'd


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

I should have gotten a picture


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

A lot of stuff to look at in Buckhead


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Mmmm good


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

ok, #2 or smaller shot


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> .22 mag, muzzleloader, .22 short, .17 hmr, or any rimfire, or shotgun with size 4 or smaller shot.





mudracing101 said:


> ok, #2 or smaller shot



Thats not what i read Martin


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nitram trying to get me a ticket


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm not feeling to good


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

There is no limit on weapons for turkey


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Don't even need a plug


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

You can shoot em with an ak47


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Just get a sharpie and write muzzleloader on it


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

mattech said:


> There is no limit on weapons for turkey





mattech said:


> Don't even need a plug



COOL, what day you wanna go


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm going Saturday.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

I need to go kill one there before I show all yall billy's the honey hole on April 17


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Can you go in the afternoons, i mean i know you can but any luck?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

if you hear one gobble in the afternoon...theres a good chance hes gona end up dead


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

Other than that its a crap shoot..unless u wait for him by the tree you think he is gona fly up.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

that is my limited knowledge anyway.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Evenings are just boring because they aren't really vocal.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

But it can be productive if you know where to be.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

so they gobble mostly in the morning


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Idk, don't listen to nothing I say. I'm no good at hunting.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

Did the reg used to say #4 shot and they changed it to #2?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

crap, i hatin gettin up early


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Let's go mud.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

I must have thought that cause west point WMA is 4 or smaller ...or used to be when I hunted that area.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Did the reg used to say #4 shot and they changed it to #2?



2015 season # 2 page 14


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yall are welcome to come meet me Saturday morning...hopefully it wont be as crowded as last weekend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yall are welcome to come meet me Saturday morning...hopefully it wont be as crowded as last weekend.



You hunt wma's. I used to see turkeys on our lease all the time. the last 3 yrs not so much. Never hunted them.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Seen some behind the house a couple times but not enuff to hunt.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

I hunt ONF....I hunt my lease but I haven't heard a bird on our 400 acres yet, so I've been hunting ONF.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

If there is one gobbling ...thats enough to hunt.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

Mud got me distracted by talking about pewing turkeys in the face and now look what happens


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

They must of been just passin thru. Its a rare occurance


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Mud got me distracted by talking about pewing turkeys in the face and now look what happens



I wasnt even  trying


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

Next question is how to clean one if i kill it. I better figure that out first.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm sure you can figure out how to clean him mud.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

I seen u pew some birds before.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

I can bait them 'cause I'm in the southern zone.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

Baitn's all good.  And, it's season-long ES days.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

I bought me a cool looking screw in turkey choke a long time ago and have never shot it.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

Farmers down there kill em using crop deprevation tags and leave em to rot


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

wild turkey tastes too good not to go out for a walk in the woods.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

I've got umpteen things to do , might as well add one more thing.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

Southern zone turkey is like a buffet, shoot as many as you want, when you want, how you want, thanks to the flexibility of our regs.  I get to manage my turkeys as I see fit.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

a nice shampoo and conditioner will clean a turkey just fine


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> a nice shampoo and conditioner will clean a turkey just fine


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

Folks keep telling me "don't shoot no hens, jb!"  I tell them to mind their own business. Not my fault they don't know how to scout turkeys.


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

meeting is over.....I be smarter now


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

homo3 has a sexy meeting voice....


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

he sounds cute over the phone....


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

awww you're a sweet heart; Dirt


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

your wife tells me the same thing when we talk


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

she loves it when i tell her hey


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

she says she knows what i mean


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

yep


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

sexy flop


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

I know...thanks


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2015)

wait what?.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

You should throat punch him dirt, Mattech believes in it


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm gonna go scoutin me some turkey land


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You should throat punch him dirt, Mattech believes in it



this forum does not promote violence; Mud


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

this is a safe place


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll be on obf Saturday also nitram. If you want me to call for ya. I have to leave at 9- 9:30 though. My kids baseball season opens and its a big event. Its the only Saturday event so I really want to be there.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

I juat worked a whole owa today, at least I showed my face. Now time to go home.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

I may try and go in the a.m.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

I say that every day and never go during the week.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

ItS not a tuma


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

Break time. Caught up the last couple pages.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't know how to call a turkey


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

I look like that kid


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Herro


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

Mt is a conversationalist


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

Mt axed me a question I got offended


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Mud= bonafied turkey killa nowa.. Lot of goot advice in hera


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

That's what makes this place so great


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Scrap's hera


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Do he see the flap doora?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

I sees it


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Booyah


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Baseball time.. Seed y'all later


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

Bb practice canceled in 30809


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

Good flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

Nut still ain't text me


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

I started dozing off, and got a phone call


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey mig how u feeling


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

Yalls impotent to have all den meetings


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

Did you get the flowers I sent


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hey mig how u feeling



I pulled my chest muscle today from sneezimg so much.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

Had a card wif it said get well soon you big hairy billy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes I did bigs flowers made my day


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

I pulled a muscle too


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

I use an electric call, if the GW says anything about it, I tell him I am on a fixed income.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

Card got me teary eyed. Why wasnt nuts name on the card?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

Nothing serious


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

He said he was coming to see u in person


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey boss how is ky


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

My last night in orlando.

Got a few more people to fire tomorrow and I am done.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

I keep firing peeps for job security


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

As soon as they know too much it's out the door.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

Not really spent all day training a guy on what I do so he can cover orlando.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

He gots lots to learn but he will do in a pinch.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hey boss how is ky



Beautiful day here, guess I am gonna take the wife down to the WW tonight and split a hamburger steak with her. I like that they put lemon slices on your water glass down there. I put them in my pocket and bring them home so my wife can use them in her iced tea. Bunch of us met down there one night and I had enough for lemonade.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

Good thinkin Charlie


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Good thinkin Charlie



Hey, you got to save everywhere you can.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

Easy flop. Boss left it hangin there for me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2015)

Great ideer bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

Sometimes I ask people at other tables if they are going to eat their lemons.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

I am outa here, gone to the WW. Tonight is seniors discount night.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

When I get lemons in make purple grape juice


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey mt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

Mt got part of my tent on his shoe


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello dare


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

I may be going trout fishing in may


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Never caught a trout, but I have trout fished


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

Trout are fun


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2015)

I never caught a snail, but I seen one go by.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2015)

Good luck snail catching.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2015)

Maybe mat could catch a snail if oops held the lite.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

Kmc is in a trail of a snail


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2015)

hils could bow hunt snails.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 25, 2015)

Salt slows them down kmc


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2015)

Asnail will out run mig, even when mig is on fire>>>>>>


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2015)

cc's tractor has a snail gear.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2015)

Snail power


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 25, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> hils could bow hunt snails.



the key is ta get on a goot snail trail.  Snail crossins is da best


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 25, 2015)

yello??


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 25, 2015)

flop


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 25, 2015)

wut eye mist????


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

I know where I'm going hunting at in the AM, now! Thanks mud! Lol!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

Where you ben hils?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

Woodstock pushin the turkey contest kill thread.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

Mig you steal sick?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

I was readin back


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

I read where Mattech has the plague


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

Is this true


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh my goodness. Watts Goni on in herea


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 25, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Where you ben hils?



Just had a lot that needed to get done so I gotter done.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

Did yall see that


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

It went by so fast, I couldn't tail watt it was


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

Bumbadeeduh


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

When,why,what or how?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

We woke up scrapy. Rot roe


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

Good to read you hils, mig was worried bout you!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

What up gut!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

I need to do my tax junk.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 25, 2015)

I seent wear nut nut poach...... eeerrrr shot a kerky.  

K too <------ like he shot to


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

RU seerius


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 25, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Good to read you hils, mig was worried bout you!



Good to read ya too Pnut.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I need to do my tax junk.



Why. All those useless peeps can wait to git my money


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 25, 2015)

later useles wons


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 25, 2015)

hay


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 25, 2015)

nudder flop


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 25, 2015)

Gots ta get a few things done for mernin time.  Type ta yuns later


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2015)

I got fired from my job, with only one jerky to thrill.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2015)

I live in a motorhome Bo$$ calls his.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Why. All those useless peeps can wait to git my money



I'm definitely putting it off!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

Congrats K!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nite hils!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm gone steal woodstocks flop in the kill thread.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2015)

I am where.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

pond fish ain't bitin on worms, crickets, small crawfish, bluegill minnows nor white beetle spins with red dot.  Well I did catch a half dozen 8 inch bass all on crickets. What's up with that?

Maybe order snails. We ain't got none here.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

Sounds like a good day scrapy.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

Saw where my daughter in law put out a sack of cracked corn near the pond.  I know my son didn't do it. He don't bother huntin. He's too busy making money. Now I guess I'm baited all over the place? Not that I bother turkeys much either.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Sounds like a good day scrapy.


 Yes. An hour of that was long enough.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

I wish my inlaws would bait my game for me.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

Pond fish is bitin' minners right now, scraps.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

No anybody that has some good blue tick pups, scrapy?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

I want me a blue tick coon, deer, hawg dog.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

Where is errbody?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

Bo$$?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

Mig?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

Mattech?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

Bigs?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

Tp?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

Krun?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

Scrapy and JB?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2015)

Y'all keep it down in here


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

Caught a bunch of crappies a few bass and this dude on minners this evenin


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

Hfh?


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

M7?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Caught a bunch of crappies a few bass and this dude on minners this evenin



All yall been fishing when I been workin.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't find a free minute to go fishing lately


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> All yall been fishing when I been workin.



I worked today too.  Then had an errand to run, then found about an hour and a half to fish.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

My kid is in sports every night, and my weekends get full.  Took a few days off lately to go catch a few, and occasional weekend mornin's.  This time of year is about as bad for me as November huntin', I just gotta be out on the water any free chance I get.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

I was supposed to be off today. My plans were to hit Allatoona but I had to go into work


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

Mrs JB's list is gettin' longer......I'll pay for all this fishin' soon.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I was supposed to be off today. My plans were to hit Allatoona but I had to go into work



Crappies are on fire up there right now if you get a chance to sneak away.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

Wife is already tired of baseball and it just started. Lol. Unfortunately she gets stuck taking short mag to practice most of the time


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

Delayed catfish flop ^^^^


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Crappies are on fire up there right now if you get a chance to sneak away.



You catching them from the bank?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

Seared ahi tuna salad Fo suppa tonight


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Delayed catfish flop ^^^^



What happend to my flop?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

You wanna go turkey huntin in the Am, HFH? I hear there is a hotspot near here.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

Very good meal


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2015)

Bigs I don't like youbso much.  I had Wendy's


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Seared ahi tuna salad Fo suppa tonight



Great camera work Bigs! You always got good timing.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> You catching them from the bank?



I was in a friend's boat yesterday.  I saw a few caught from the bank too.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd sears dat!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> What happend to my flop?



I dunno.....mine is showing 476


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2015)

Someone gonna be mad you posted a picture of their backside on the interweb


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

I won't take the next'n


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 25, 2015)

What color ink is in that pen? Big.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 25, 2015)

I got me a 3lb slab today.Biggest crappie I've ever seen or caught.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice salad toss


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

What r u guys talkin about  that is one good salad


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I got me a 3lb slab today.Biggest crappie I've ever seen or caught.



Nice FH


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thats one big crappie FH


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

Blue


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Nice salad toss



Smh can't comment


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

Scrapy went to get the coon dogs to shut up


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice feesh fh


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

That was the special tonight usually $16


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm a regular at this place when here in Orlando  

They know my name and drink


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

Which is water btw


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

I like to make dog collars out of the crappie I catch lips.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks guys I'd never thought in a million years I'd get the 3 lb mark on a crappie.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2015)

nut u at the house, & which field did that gobbler come too.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

The hamburger steak was good at the WW tonight. I also got 9 lemon slices.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

Anywho I fly home tomorrow at 1:30  

Work till 11 hit the airport have lunch and enjoy my 4 day weekend v


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Thanks guys I'd never thought in a million years I'd get the 3 lb mark on a crappie.



That is one I would put on the wall. Skin mount, no stupid replica.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

Boss is collectin lemons for sweet tea


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2015)

3lb ofcrappie,,,, congrads


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

I aint never caught a replica fish.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

I did catch a fish on a Replala one time.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 25, 2015)

Best fish I ever caught was a 20 lb cat  Ok just over 19 lb I rounded up


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

Went to see Virgil today but did not get to spend much time with him. They were taking him out for test. Did ask him if he needed anything and he said I want to go home.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 25, 2015)

My nephew caught a monster crappie last year from a lake that the fella who lets me fish there asked all biggn's to be released.  Still hasn't had a replica made, dang fish was 18.5 inches long.  Anyway, when fella saw pic he said "if i'da known a kid caught it I'da said keep it!"


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

And I couldn't do anything about it.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

That's sad bo$$


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Seared ahi tuna salad Fo suppa tonight



That's photo shopped


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> That's photo shopped



Lol. I wondered where the other half of that right cheek went.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey Scrapy.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> No anybody that has some good blue tick pups, scrapy?


No. They scarcer than fish here.   Plenty and plenty mo Walkers though.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> No. They scarcer than fish here.   Plenty and plenty mo Walkers though.



I used to own two a Walker hounds before I went in the Navy


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

Had to give them away cause my dad wouldn't go run them.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I want me a blue tick coon, deer, hawg dog.


Better look into Leopards. Just tell the dog what you want and urge him on it. Some come Blue.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

I won two different treeing contest with one of my Walkers


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 25, 2015)

I had a blue tick on time.........craziest dog I ever seen.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Great camera work Bigs! You always got good timing.


 I almost got down to see the ahi , but I kep goin back up. Aheeee!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

Odell is a walker. He just soon kill a coon as look at him.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

We bought one of those chewy treats things today that are sposed to be good for his teeth. He dug a hole and buried it.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I won two different treeing contest with one of my Walkers


 I won one won time with a Pointer. Then got disqualified. 

1 won one , 2 to two too  tutu for Rydert.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2015)

F/H I found a bird point today.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

Odell don't walk he runs. Why do they call them Walkers.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2015)

I had a pointer that pointed a kid named Bob White.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

Kenny found a pointer.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

Done got to old to walk through the woods after dark anymore, but I do love to hear them run.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 25, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> F/H I found a bird point today.



Congrats I love bird points.Pics?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 25, 2015)

I should have long armed my crappie then I could a called it a 5 lbr.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I should have long armed my crappie then I could a called it a 5 lbr.



Might have missed it hawk, but what did you do with it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Congrats I love bird points.Pics?



Later.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey Guth.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

What up in the Big Bend K?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 25, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Might have missed it hawk, but what did you do with it.



I think I just might mount that one.i haven't had a fish mounted in 15 years but I think that one will look great on the wall mounted on a piece of driftwood


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I did catch a fish on a Replala one time.


Can't wait to try out my Billy lure if it ever git hyah.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

Hawk gonna mess around and get an Award up in here.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Went to see Virgil today but did not get to spend much time with him. They were taking him out for test. Did ask him if he needed anything and he said I want to go home.



That'll happen to us one day in the far distant future.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I think I just might mount that one.i haven't had a fish mounted in 15 years but I think that one will look great on the wall mounted on a piece of driftwood


 I can send you some driftwood if you will pay the freight.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Can't wait to try out my Billy lure if it ever git hyah.



Patience Scrapy patience. I haven told many people this but that is the only lure you can catch the elusive Red Bellied Speckled Catgill on.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Lol. I wondered where the other half of that right cheek went.


What Eye miss?? I still catchin up readin on the comode.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

Just me and Scrapy now and I am on straight time.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

And Scrapy fell to sleep at the keyboard.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Patience Scrapy patience. I haven told many people this but that is the only lure you can catch the elusive Red Bellied Speckled Catgill on.


O Kay den. I'll wait. I think I got a pond full of them but they are elusive. Guess I'll have to wait on the backwater rushintide on near fool moon in May. Or try my Billy Lure.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hawk gonna mess around and get an Award up in here.


 Hawk could use one 1 , make him buckle down and stud ie.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Just me and Scrapy now and I am on straight time.



 Mostly dey say goodbye befo dey go. un Like hay in de morning. I musta cast a shadow on de pond. But poof, dey gone.  What will I talk to myself tonight about?? I have no clue yet.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

Nite all. I recon I will easey on over to youtube and dig up some old rusty Blues music. I promise not to even post what I might find.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

Time to heat up the Skillet, put on the Pan. Thawed out some Venison loin from 2013 and some poke chops , vacue umd packed from who knows when. If it has done turned I'll just scramble some brains and eggs.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey scrapy


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

mattech said:


> Hey scrapy


 hey mattock. The useless ones won't let midnight catchum , ain't dat a oxymoron?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

What up matt?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2015)

Good night all useless ones. Night to you also Buckfiddy wherever you and Billy are tonight.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 26, 2015)

If I was to tell you what I was doin last night and not say, ya'll would probably think it was a bout a woman or sex or something but it was not. But I cannot say. Bigs brother watcheth and 249 guests.  Anyway, whatever it was I did last night I'm just glad I ain't got to do all over again tonight.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

Mornin.........Might take you up on that offer scraps.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 26, 2015)

Good looking fish FH and JB.

 JB nice solid colored shirt with no prints.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks fuzzy......guess I'll have to be useful today and probably wont be able to go fishin.......
My buddy has to get another prop for his jet boat anyways,long as he gets a new one fore next weeks weekly river trip.Dont know what he hit to mess it up,I didn't feel a thing.......


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 26, 2015)

Mourning.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice fish, hawk.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Pnutman and nice flop!!!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

You need to start a lifetime crappie sigline, fh.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> You need to start a lifetime crappie sigline, fh.



 lifetime crappie stats
1 over 3 lbs,1 over 2 lbs,10321 of 1/2 pound golden fried goodness


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

Mornin. My son caught a 2 lb crappie at Jackson lake a few years ago. Biggest I had ever seen. I got it mounted for im. A 3 lber is huge. Congrats. It's still the onliest fish I've got mounted


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> If I was to tell you what I was doin last night and not say, ya'll would probably think it was a bout a woman or sex or something but it was not. But I cannot say. Bigs brother watcheth and 249 guests.  Anyway, whatever it was I did last night I'm just glad I ain't got to do all over again tonight.



Don't leave us hangin like that Scraps. Just because we can't hang with you at night doesn't mean we can't read about it in the morning.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

Scrappies lips are sealed


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hawk dun caught a slab daddy... Booyah


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Migmack said:


> JB nice solid colored shirt with no prints.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Medium oops just missed goin yard last night.. Hit the top of the fence.. Double and 2 RBI's.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 26, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Medium oops just missed goin yard last night.. Hit the top of the fence.. Double and 2 RBI's.



Sounds like a good night at the plate!

When I was in HS, if a fella hit the fence the whole dugout would yell "weight room!"


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

oops1 said:


> medium oops just missed goin yard last night.. Hit the top of the fence.. Double and 2 rbi's.



way to go medium oops.....


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hillbilly tellin' folks like it is in the huntin' forum.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 26, 2015)

.....folks don't need fancy things like 'lectricity to skin no deer.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 26, 2015)

......I can't imagine what he'd do if he saw a fella put on plastic gloves to gut one.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Sounds like a good night at the plate!
> 
> When I was in HS, if a fella hit the fence the whole dugout would yell "weight room!"



He's never hit one out and won't listen to me.. I have him in lessons with a college kid down the street who he admires. He showed him some band exercises and now he does them daily.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 26, 2015)

oops1 said:


> He's never hit one out and won't listen to me...



If he's hitting the fence it's just a matter of time fore he gets one over.  The difference between that and a home run is usually a milisecond in timing.  

How old?  Mine quit listening to anything I said around 11.  Started thinking I was just being mean.

Then, he got to HS and the HS coach is telling him to do things I've been trying to get him to do for years


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Good job medium oops


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

I can relate with the not listening thing. My 8 yo won't listen to a thing I say. He either already knows, or uses His favorite word..actually, followed by telling me I'm wrong.


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

throat punch him MT......


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Boys have an issue taking wisdom from their Dad. Coach or somebody they respect says it, it's as good as gold.  Dad says it, it's worthless.


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

mine always listens to me.........


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm lying.......


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 26, 2015)

My son really looks up to his football coach, who was also a HS catcher in his day.  So, I have been getting him to give JR tips and pointers lately......cause if I say it he won't listen.


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

my son does listen to me pretty good when we are skeet shooting.......


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

skeet shooting flop......


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

head down....follow through.......he and his team mates have probably heard me say that a thousand times.......


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

head down....follow through


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 26, 2015)

It's gotten to where I have to video my son to prove he's doing what I'm saying he's doing wrong.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Boys have an issue taking wisdom from their Dad. Coach or somebody they respect says it, it's as good as gold.  Dad says it, it's worthless.



He's 11.. And That's why he's in lessons.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> head down....follow through



Excellent advice right here^^^^.. Homo3 is very well rounded


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice oops.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

Hay, what I mis?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

Scrapy, I picked me up an 8 row 7100 korn planna fer real cheep yestady. Need some oil and some elbow grease and I should be able to get two- two rows and a four row out of it.


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

farmer T.P.....


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

I've got something to say


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm an old fool


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Whose so cool


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

From the old school


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Wooomp there it is, I thought you knew


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Here is my award I got yesterday. The thing is super heavy.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 26, 2015)

congrats MT


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 26, 2015)

mernin ereybody


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Did I blow up the page?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Mattech = all kinds of fancy accolades .. Congrats.. Big Guy


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 26, 2015)

MT done made da page really big


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 26, 2015)

Ooooooops= all kindsa fancy werds


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks hilsman


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> Did I blow up the page?



Bout as bad as that gas station toilet


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Dang I messed it up big time


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks ooops


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Bout as bad as that gas station toilet



I done told y'all, it weren't me. Lol


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't see nothing............


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

I was falsely accused


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

I'll submit to a DNA test to prove my innocence


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

If the poop don't fit, you must a quit


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Innocent until proven stinky


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

I demand a fair trial


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

I can never step foot in that store ever again.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

I'll submit to an accuracy test


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lol-ing


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Morning


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey dhd


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats mt, or should I say congrats Duff?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 26, 2015)

I wouldn't listen to y'all either.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 26, 2015)

TP won't get no corn planted this year.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 26, 2015)

We don't get fancy frames with our service anniversary awards.  Just a letter, and a gift from a catalog.


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

we don't give out any awards.......your reward is having a job....

at least that is what T.P. said........


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

T.P. = slave driver


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

works poor Dirt to deaf


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

he pays goot though....


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

he not a very friendly boss though....


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

expects me to work all the time....


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

no drinking on the job he says...


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

prayers sent


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

wear your harness he says.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

drinking on the job flop.............


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2015)

hey yo


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2015)

gots me a new eye P add reess


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2015)

so it ain't really me tho I writ the same tawk


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> we don't give out any awards.......your reward is having a job....
> 
> at least that is what T.P. said........



just won a sales contest


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2015)

congrats... you still have a job.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2015)

lose a few


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2015)

win a few


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2015)

win a few more


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

Durt, TP said to tell you to get back to werk


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

Picked up my new truck this morn. Had to use the pic for my new avatar


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes a lot of my friends call me by my last name fore some reason. 7mag


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2015)

hate to say it.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

That's nice mg


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

tech?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2015)

but where's the elevater for your truck guthrie?


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Durt, TP said to tell you to get back to werk



I'm is working.....he put me on phone duty this week.........


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Picked up my new truck this morn. Had to use the pic for my new avatar



That's gonna be tuff to park at the walmarks


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

I big step folds out from under when you open the door


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

Thats what Billy would buy if he hit the lottery gut.. It would look good in front of his double wide


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

With his satelite dish


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

flop


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

Mattech got a huge award. So big it wouldn't fit on the page.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

I just hollered at a guy an told him "Did he want to just stand there or work, cause standin there don't pay squat". "ceptin I didn't say squat.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

Durt's being productive TP. He's makin us laugh


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I just hollered at a guy an told him "Did he want to just stand there or work, cause standin there don't pay squat". "ceptin I didn't say squat.



Sometimes ryedirt just zones out... You shouldn't yell and swear at him.. Speak words of encouragement


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

ryedirt is the new guy that is making everyone angry. He's very slooooooow.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

I think someone had microchipped my mind. Everytime I think of something there is an ad for it on the side.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

One of the trailers needs brakes drums. There is an ad for brakes on the side.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

A guy here was talking about bat-wing mowers this morning, I just had an ad for bat-wing mowers.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

What is going on?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

TP is being watched... Don't you wish that evil on us.. TP


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Durt's being productive TP. He's makin us laugh





oops1 said:


> Sometimes ryedirt just zones out... You shouldn't yell and swear at him.. Speak words of encouragement


thanks guys....

I been searching for batwing mowers...anybody know anything about them?.....


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

I always feel like, somebody's watching me


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I just hollered at a guy an told him "Did he want to just stand there or work, cause standin there don't pay squat". "ceptin I didn't say squat.



what did you say instead of "squat?"


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

And I have no privacy


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

oh dang....T.P. is herra....I gots to get back to work....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

Dirt gonna get fired


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

he'll have to go work with fuzzy; be a pizza box folder apprentice


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

Has anyone seen rye dirt?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

Mig musta slept in


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Has anyone seen rye dirt?




Define seen.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Setup


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hera we go


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey oops


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Booyah


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nitram = party pooper


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

ouch


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> ouch



Are you ok?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

grats Matt.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 26, 2015)

what did matt win?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

Migmack said:


> what did matt win?



Employee of the day award


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

They hafta make errbody feel special, unlike TP


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Ridirt told me he had a meeting with the NLRB T. Something about unsafe working conditions on his job and a paycheck bouncing.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

Durt gonna form a union


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

Unions give money to Democrats


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ryedirt is in he HR office now


----------



## karen936 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats Matt.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Billy is tryin to sell his half a million mile Chevy silvardoe for top dollar.. Says she runs like a top


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 26, 2015)

11:52


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Billy said some guy was paying him $25 to walk around A&P Steel holding a sign.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Morning KRun.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey Karen!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

The driveler is about to flop for the last time on 166...wonder if i should go try it.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey guys, fixing to go pressure wash the driveway.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

i drew a dirty picture in the sidewalk with a pressure washer once...lol


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> i drew a dirty picture in the sidewalk with a pressure washer once...lol



What was it a picture of?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

I plead da


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

One two three four FIIIIIF


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Now go away


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

ffloppper


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bam?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

oops is about to say carp


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks errybody


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm in the mood to pew pew pew


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

Can't get my truck turned around in the walmark Parkin lot.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

Dang that's a nice whip


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

Errebody starein at me.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

Carp now they comin ova herea


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

cant see u thru them tinted winders


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

They actin like they never seen a truck before


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

what size rims are those?  30s?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

shoulda got spinners


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> cant see u thru them tinted winders



No but they know I'm in herea. This thing is all jacked up in this Parkin lot. I'm takin up bout 7 spots cross two rows


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> what size rims are those?  30s?



I don't know but they big. I'll ask this guy he's checkin em out


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Help desk stinks


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

He said it's got to many numbers. He don't understand. I think it's billy


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't u derstand engrish


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh carp here comes a copper. Wonder what he wants


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Herro, how u spell yo rast name


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Whut is yo r probrem


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

OK I kin help yo wif dat pro blim


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Prease rogin to your rap towp and askept permissurns


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Herro sur


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

OK tank you barry much


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

frop time

i stear the frop elytime....hehehehehe

thanks you prease come again.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Frop


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Dang it, all that setup and I roose it


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

so solly


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

You make me aingree


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

shoulda crosed the dear


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

to srow


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

postesses are going bye bye...HDM03 must be in hera


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Rur roh


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

I didn't do it


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

som ping gowin on..........


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

OK runch is over see rall at five.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

sum ting wong


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

ok good bire matthew...prease come again


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

I throwed a pizza party for the shop since I don't give out awards.....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Ridirt=Union organizer down at A&P steel.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would like to start a flop union.  Who wants in?


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

T.P. don't know about it yet........


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

he was in his "office".......


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

What's up people


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey bigs


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

Bam Bam Bigelow in da house!  I guess the mercury in that raw tuna salit didn't kill em


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm good


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Been on the phone with the VA this morning, Virgil gave them permission to talk to us. If you ever want to see bureaucracy at it's best, call the VA. They have run me in more circle that a rabid  groundhog.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

Flop


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 26, 2015)

All caught up now.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 26, 2015)

Truck driver billy came rite before lunch again.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Been on the phone with the VA this morning, Virgil gave them permission to talk to us. If you ever want to see bureaucracy at it's best, call the VA. They have run me in more circle that a rabid  groundhog.



That's a shame. I know several people that are having a hard time dealing with the morons down at the VA


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

I just made it to the airport before they closed ticketing for my flight  

Now sitting in the terminal waiting on a 1/2 hr delay


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you for your service boss  U 2 7mag


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 26, 2015)

They have made dr offices much more kid friendly these days.  My daughter gets to play on an iPad while she waits.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

Bartender last night started pouring shots for her and her friends somehow I got added in on that and slept till 7 got to work about 1/2 hr late


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

Finished training billy and left


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Been on the phone with the VA this morning, Virgil gave them permission to talk to us. If you ever want to see bureaucracy at it's best, call the VA. They have run me in more circle that a rabid  groundhog.



We have instruments in several VA's. Trust me I know that headache bad.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

The one In Atl used to take two hours to sit in a line to park, they finally built an extra parking deck, but its to small so you have to circle the levels for an half hour just to park.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Wooo


----------



## karen936 (Mar 26, 2015)

what chall doing get to work.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 26, 2015)

useless bunch of heathens


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

karen936 said:


> useless bunch of heathens



Thanks KRun we try our best.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Hipaa?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

KRun I am trying to get everyone to quit their jobs in order to be more useless. May have to start fining people so heavy for working that they will lose money by showing up.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Think I have already talked T into firing Ridirt.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

I called big's boss and complained about his reckless driving on I-10.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Called the man that owns the pizza box factory and told him Migs box folding was terrible. Told him I seen the homeless sleeping in better folded boxes.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 26, 2015)

LOL Boss on a roll.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry you having troubles with the VA


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> Hipaa?



Yes, but my wife knows all those rules and regs by heart. She worked in the medical industry for over 30 years. He has given us permission (via password) to discuss his situation with the staff down there. They are basically telling him now that they are going to release him today regardless. At this point he is so weak that he cannot walk and barely talk. He doesn't' have anyone at home that is able to help him. If I have to, I will move him in here. It is a crying shame and disgrace that our vets get treated this way. If I don't get some satisfaction from them soon, I am headed back down there, I might not accomplish anything, but they will remember my visit a long time.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hate to hear it.. Bo$$. That's a crying shame


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Bo$$!  i'm glad he has you for a friend!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Hate to hear it.. Bo$$. That's a crying shame





hdm03 said:


> Sorry to hear that Bo$$!  i'm glad he has you for a friend!!



x's 2 on what these folks said.........


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

serious flop^^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank the lord I finally got to talk to someone down there who cared. She got involved and he will not be going home today.


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

goot job KyDawg


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

WTG.. Bo$$


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

KD = good man.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

I just came out of my office, no one is working and this whole place smells like  day old pizza. Has anyone seen rye dirt??


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Thnks guys. Now I can get back to getting all yall fired.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I just came out of my office, no one is working and this whole place smells like  day old pizza. Has anyone seen rye dirt??



Think he is at a union meeting T. He was giving people pizza earlier to sign some kind of card.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yes, but my wife knows all those rules and regs by heart. She worked in the medical industry for over 30 years. He has given us permission (via password) to discuss his situation with the staff down there. They are basically telling him now that they are going to release him today regardless. At this point he is so weak that he cannot walk and barely talk. He doesn't' have anyone at home that is able to help him. If I have to, I will move him in here. It is a crying shame and disgrace that our vets get treated this way. If I don't get some satisfaction from them soon, I am headed back down there, I might not accomplish anything, but they will remember my visit a long time.



You are a true friend !


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Thank you for your service boss  U 2 7mag


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2015)

MT, are you any kin to that Winn Duffey feller on Justified what looks like the devil?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice job Boss.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 26, 2015)

Rydert bought pizza for the whole
crew.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

No but I'm kind to wyndal Duffey, the guy who hangs at the pool hall.


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Rydert bought pizza for the whole
> crew.



I just went and picked it up.....T.P. actually bought it........


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Awesome news Bo$$, praying for him.


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> No but I'm kind to wyndal Duffey, the guy who hangs at the pool hall.



nice of you to be kind to those type of people MT.....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> No but I'm kind to wyndal Duffey, the guy who hangs at the pool hall.



I know old Wyndal, he and Billy were cell mates for a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Billy said Wyndal wanted to bust out, But Billy talked him out of it because they only in there for 24 hours.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 26, 2015)

And they didn't have no monies for food.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Lol that's him


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

And his brother Randall


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2015)

Dirt done caught a big flounder and posted it in the not-eatin'-fish forum.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 26, 2015)

I just fired myself!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Dirt done caught a big flounder and posted it in the not-eatin'-fish forum.



He prolly took it from T's freezer. T was gonna have it mounted.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

Yall been mighty useless today,well except for a few.It took me forever to read back from where I left off.Congrats on the fancy award Mattech.Mediumem oops had a great night at the plate and Bo$$es friend is lucky to have a friend like him.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

You gonna give yoself a severance package nut?


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks fh


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

I just got fired some turned me in for posting and driving


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I just got fired some turned me in for posting and driving



I cant stand people who don't mind their own business.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

I can't believe I missed Quack's ODR thread until just now. That was some good reading.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

I can't believe it's lasted this long


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 26, 2015)

Link?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Link?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=837514


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

i thought it got deleted


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

I just posted in there


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I just posted in there


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

I was gone flop it but decided better of it...........


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I just posted in there



go back and flop it


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

highwater73 is a "friend" of ODR


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> highwater73 is a "friend" of ODR



more like is ODR


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2015)

Started raining here.


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm glad youre alive mud........


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

i'm gone knock off early.....T.P. supposed to take me fishing


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm glad youre alive mud........



Thanks Dirt


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2015)

I take that you aint bright back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2015)

You ok in my book Dirt


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2015)

flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 26, 2015)

Whack a mole day


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

Whack


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 26, 2015)

Bigs back in town


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 26, 2015)

Jaun is gone on another project.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 26, 2015)

Jaun more wake up.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

Juan workin for TP ?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 26, 2015)

Tp is jaunless


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I can't believe I missed Quack's ODR thread until just now. That was some good reading.



Quacks a trouble maker!!!Trying to get folks in trouble.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 26, 2015)

I like the Quackster


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

Lol.. I just saw that thread.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

I like him too but...........


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

he trys to egg me on and I usually fall for it


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Billy got any bats for sale??? Med oops done snapped his pre game BP


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

How in the world did he do that


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Is that one of them $300 bats?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> i'm gone knock off early.....T.P. supposed to take me fishing



Watch it Ridirt, T is very angry with you, it might be a trap, and I don't mean fish trap.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

My daughters coach said his kids bats are $300 each, I said my kids bats were $19.99 each.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks like odr is back. Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Billy got any bats for sale??? Med oops done snapped his pre game BP



Looks like somebody hit the bench with it oops.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just hittin batting practice and he said it was vibrating real bad.. Then snap. I didn't pay $300.. I buy the older models.. Think it was 150-175.. The mako tourque can be had for 499.99. He won't be gettin one of them's


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Goodness $500 for a kids bat. I agree about having the right tools for the job, but dang. Lol


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Looks like somebody hit the bench with it oops.



This one composite and aluminum.. I figured it would break at the joint if it broke.. The hanldle is composite..He didn't hit it on anything but balls.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Send it back to east on, maybe they will warranty it?


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Ball flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Baseball flop


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> Goodness $500 for a kids bat. I agree about having the right tools for the job, but dang. Lol



All they do is slap a new fancy coat of paint and call it the lastest and greatest.. I ain't Fallin for it


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Goot flap.. Mattech. I like baseball


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 26, 2015)

I see those bats all the time at Goodwill, guess I will start purchasing them.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Game time.. Seed y'all in a while


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

The coach also told me he spent $9k on travel ball last year. That blew my mind. Idk, maybe he was trying to brag, I tend to brag about how cheap I can be. Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm off to practice myself.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Never mind practice was from 5:30-6:30, glad my wife took him.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

Home....finally!!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Hola


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome home Bigs


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 26, 2015)

I just cut the grass...its that time of year


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Tonight would be a good night to work really late.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

It's snowing yella and green.
the poor fed ex man looked like a pollen magnet,his shirt done turned from black to green


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Tonight up here will be a good night to say in. 40 and raining right now, prolly freeze tonight.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks like it could rain any second now here


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

I want this. Lol


http://m.mic.com/articles/113740/a-...how-to-inject-your-eyeballs-with-night-vision


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Sloppy joes for supper tonight. Been a while since I had any of those. Pretty good.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey Scrapy.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Never seen a bat break like that.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 26, 2015)

Evenin everyone.

I got caught a little while ago down at a swamp creek you could get a running jump across. I was fishing for stumpknockers about 2 to 3 fingers wide. The fellow that rode by thought I was being useless and said so. When ya'll go to bed I am going to a bigger creek and use them on my bank poles for catfish. Bet that'll teach him.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 26, 2015)

It's crazy how much folks spend on baseball.  Very, very, very few will ever be paid to play the game.  Folks dump a fortune on their kid thinking he's really good.......but, you gotta be darn near superhuman to be paid to play baseball.  Really good ain't even close to good enough.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

WAtt


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

Flippin


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

To the


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

Woo hoo


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 26, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> It's crazy how much folks spend on baseball.  Very, very, very few will ever be paid to play the game.  Folks dump a fortune on their kid thinking he's really good.......but, you gotta be darn near superhuman to be paid to play baseball.  Really good ain't even close to good enough.



My nephew got a full ride at Penn State, but my brother spent a fortune on travel ball to get him there.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

Got in trouble with my new truck today


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I told the parents on a little league team I coached a while ago that only 2 of the kids would ever play HS baseball.  They were very upset with me, and thought I was being negative.  I was wrong, 3 made a HS team, and one of them was a small private school.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2015)

Long day today.
Tomorrow i'm working half a day then running all the way to Dublin to get tag off and transfer title to salvage yard. Then... run back and go to Moultrie to check out a car if we have time. If we get a car, then we go back to Hawkinsville to juggle vehicles.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 26, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> My nephew got a full ride at Penn State, but my brother spent a fortune on travel ball to get him there.



It probably paid off with Penn State education.  But, your nephew is the exception.  Most kids are done when they get to HS, then most of those who make that team are done when they get to college.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

So. I picked up my new truck and went cruising round town. My honey needed to go to walmark. So. I pulled in to the Parkin place and road by the door and let her out. I swung around and Tryed to park this joker and ended up cross ways in the middle of the Parkin lot.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Scappy done got run off for being useless.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

At 16 my son decided to quit baseball because he said it interfered with turkey huntin.He was a good pitcher too.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> So. I picked up my new truck and went cruising round town. My honey needed to go to walmark. So. I pulled in to the Parkin place and road by the door and let her out. I swung around and Tryed to park this joker and ended up cross ways in the middle of the Parkin lot.



Cant hide money.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I told the parents on a little league team I coached a while ago that only 2 of the kids would ever play HS baseball.  They were very upset with me, and thought I was being negative.  I was wrong, 3 made a HS team, and one of them was a small private school.



Nailed it. The kids just THINK they are good till HS and college ball start weeding them out. But in Little League parents think they have an all star kid if he can tie his shoes and throw it close to first base.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

Scrapy like poachin stumpknockers.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

I couldn't even get the ball to 1st base. And I was the 1st baseman.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

I coached LL baseball for 10 years and let me tell you they are some crazy parents out there.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

No better feelin than poachin fish.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

I shoot them in the head so I don't have to track them.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

Fish poachin is a good feelin.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

Parents are cra cra. They can ruin a kid for sports.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

I knew of a pond where they would shoot the big bass off the beds with they bows and arras.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I couldn't even get the ball to 1st base. And I was the 1st baseman.



I played first base from little league till i was 17. I hated people that would have a cannon for an arm but  short hopped it to me. Good way to get a lot of busted lips and cracked toofies if you didn't glove it.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

Well. I started drawin a crowd. Nobody ever seen a 8 door pickup. Then this Barney fife comes ova and starts axin questions. Tells me to step out of the vehicle. So. I open the door and the auto step comes Rollin out from under and almost hits him. He didn't like that. Said I did it on purpose. Then he says this truck is to long to be on the road. I say I'm not on the road. I'm in the walmark Parkin place. He didn't like that. So. He call his supervisor.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Parents are cra cra. They can ruin a kid for sports.



I knew several who put their kids in travel ball really young, and the kids just got burned out.......it quit being about fun and became a job to the kids.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

I played center field, but couldn't go to my left.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

Guth gonna get in trouble with his new truck


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 26, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I played first base from little league till i was 17. I hated people that would have a cannon for an arm but  short hopped it to me. Good way to get a lot of busted lips and cracked toofies if you didn't glove it.



I was a catcher, and if a pitcher threw it 80 MPH in the dirt, I had to stop it.....or I got in trouble, not the dude who threw it 80 MPH in the dirt.

In HS, after a game, I would usually have plenty of bruises on my legs and forearms.  The real good ones would leave seam marks.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Even the one that get to college, especially the ones that pitch, end up injured or with a dead arm.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I played first base from little league till i was 17. I hated people that would have a cannon for an arm but  short hopped it to me. Good way to get a lot of busted lips and cracked toofies if you didn't glove it.



Bamma be strechin for the ball


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

Well long story short. This supervisor says I'm causing a seen and I need to leave. But I can't. My sweety is still in walmark and I'm all jacked up in the Parkin place. It was a trick. I finally got out the Parkin area. With my sweety of course and pull out on the street and he comes up behind me with blue lights blarein.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Bamma be strechin for the ball



Yep. A 6'2" first baseman can get that "half step" call most of the time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2015)

I just realized somebody been messing with my sig. line.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

Well I look over at my sweety and I say. " this ain't good". He comes up to the door and says step out please and when I open the door the step rolls out from under the truck and hits im right in the chest. He says I can charge you with assult. I say you told me to git out and the step is automatic. Well long story short the call a wrecker and there Goin to tow my truck cause it's to long. Says something bout illegal wheel base or sumpthin. I say I don't know about that. I just got this thing today. Well the tow truck shows up and it's smaller than mine. It won't fit on the rollback. So he calls a big rig tow truck. And takes my truck to the impound. Bought now I'm gittin really perturbed


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

I thought TP was the most interesting man on GON


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Just noticed that Robert, thought you were creating a new rh.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

I cant figure out if Guth is kidding about that monstrosity or not.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

What would one possibly do with a truck that long. And why is it not painted Buckeye Red.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

I believe he had become a UT Vol.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

I bet Quack did it Bama


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Well I look over at my sweety and I say. " this ain't good". He comes up to the door and says step out please and when I open the door the step rolls out from under the truck and hits im right in the chest. He says I can charge you with assult. I say you told me to git out and the step is automatic. Well long story short the call a wrecker and there Goin to tow my truck cause it's to long. Says something bout illegal wheel base or sumpthin. I say I don't know about that. I just got this thing today. Well the tow truck shows up and it's smaller than mine. It won't fit on the rollback. So he calls a big rig tow truck. And takes my truck to the impound. Bought now I'm gittin really perturbed


Noticed the illegal window tint right off. Bet you had a lot of cupholders too. If you had just parked in the back of the lot this wouldn't have happened. 


KyDawg said:


> Just noticed that Robert, thought you were creating a new rh.


The world ain't ready for two of me.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I thought TP was the most interesting man on GON


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

That was very hurtful to T, he is gone to the WW to drown his sorrows.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Watch out for Owney T. He is moonshine drunk and in a nasty mood.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

He got the drunk eye Bo$$


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

So. He leaves me and my sweety sittin there by the walmark and says I have to git a ride home. I call my brother and tell him what's Goin on and he cant believe it. He comes and gits us and we go to the sheriffs office and they say they can't do nothin till the Barney gits off shift and files his paper work. I am not happy. My new truck is spending its first night in impound. They won't even tell me where they took it. The dern Billy's are prolly out joy ridin in it


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2015)

I have a cousin and when he got the drunk eye you better watch out.Many years ago we were in this club and he gets up to go to the bathroom when he gets back he's got these three fellers tailing him,he looks at me and says these boys want to fight us.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm missen some of my hair ribbons clips.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 26, 2015)

I ain't missed nothing.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 26, 2015)

BKW flopped the kill thread!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 26, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm missen some of my hair ribbons clips.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I have a cousin and when he got the drunk eye you better watch out.Many years ago we were in this club and he gets up to go to the bathroom when he gets back he's got these three fellers tailing him,he looks at me and says these boys want to fight us.



Well???


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 26, 2015)

Thisensdone fer.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

I hope guth breaks into the impound yard. No way I'd leave my beast locked in a cage.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 26, 2015)

I gotta hunt in the mornin with no hair clips


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 26, 2015)

Think I'll hunt Stewart Co.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

Got out OSHA fine in the mail. In addition to the fine we have to go to the job site and post our violations on the board. Similar to a second grader having to write "I will not run in the Hall" 100 times on the chalkboard.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 26, 2015)

May find a arrahead also.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 26, 2015)

Ya'll where runnin in the hall ?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes we were.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

Howdy


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

My wheel fan on my furnace went out  how much that going to run be


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Scrapy like poachin stumpknockers.


 I wasn't poachin. It's just embarrassing to get caught stumpknocker fishing. Also caught a half dozen black cats about 3 inches long. Gotta break those barbs those things can sting you before you bat an eye.  Make better live bait cause the last longer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 26, 2015)

For the love of safty, just what else have ya'll done.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 26, 2015)

I think if you get sold something you got three days to turn it in for buyers remorse.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 26, 2015)

bigelow said:


> My wheel fan on my furnace went out  how much that going to run be


I'd let it slide till next fall.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

Scrapy done got drunk and got married.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lil nut is sick. Ear ache and fever. Aaaaa!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm ashamed to say what I just paid bigs.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 26, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm missen some of my hair ribbons clips.


 I found some on my bedside table. Still wonderin about the fingernail clippers.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

Along the locals wouldn't come out and fix it. I had to get one of the big companies to come look at it and they charged me good.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wait till next year big.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 26, 2015)

Cold is gone for the year.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 26, 2015)

Where's Bo$$ ?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 26, 2015)

Cyl.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 26, 2015)

Where's the moonshine?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 26, 2015)

CYL nut.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

It's the forced air for my a/c as well  I need it fixed now  fat men sweat


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

T going ramp hunting. There a lot of them on I75 T.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

How much TP?  Pm me


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

I seen some on 85 too, KD. It can't be hard to find them.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

You looking for on ramps or off ramps T.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

Should I post in the on topic forum


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 26, 2015)

2 of billy's sons by 2 different wifes got caught poachen deer.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

This one is playing out fast.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> 2 of billy's sons by 2 different wifes got caught poachen deer.



And they just gimped it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

Bigs, mine was a few weeks ago when it was cold. We went about 5 days without heat and it wasn't really no fun when you wake up to 51* in the house.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

Bigs is either laughing or crying right now.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Take it out and go to a supply house bige. Diy


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

Last post!


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Only thing you need an a/c guy for is to add freon.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Is mg for real about that truck? Lol


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

I just seen him at home depot buying bolt cutters.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

I adjusted my 401k today for the first time since I started my job. Yesterday at our meeting we had a guy who will be retired after tomorrow. He has been here for 38 years. He gave a little speech and mentioned he has $1,050,000 In his 401k. It really opened my eyes.


----------



## lilhebert (Mar 26, 2015)

Who's billy? And why is he useless?


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

It would be nice to retire as a millionare.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Lol


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

I need me one of them 401k's.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

I'll share mine and we can both have 200.5's


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2015)

Where you been, lilhebert???


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey lilhebert


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

401k flop


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

Lilherbert want to hang with billy?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes Tp I cried a bit


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 26, 2015)

The 401k is that a good hawg gun ?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

lilherbert will have to catch us on the new one that will  be up within minutes.


----------

